# Do you enjoy watching mixed martial arts?



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you enjoy watching mixed martial arts?

UFC 148: Silva vs. Sonnen Weigh-In Highlight


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I only see the 'blurbs'. I dislike the action very much, although I'm not a pacifist. "American" football is fine, and I've shot a few beasties for the table. I consider humans to be inedible (on ethical grounds at least).


----------



## Moscow-Mahler (Jul 8, 2010)

I think if this person does not become agressive outisde of the ring (which was very often in Russia in eraly 1990s when young boxers and wrestlers sometimes prefered to become a member of a gang to a pro-athlete), is ok. I think that hunting (not for food, I myself eat meat but for entertaimnent) is much worser. I am here totally with Lady Diana in her famous quarrel with the Queen .

In fact, not one use broken glass on the gloves or something like that now, so the peoples' longing for some agressive show becomes more civilised in the last 100 years anyway.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

never seen that one.

but i like watching similar sometimes.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I've trained with MMA fighters before and actually decided today that I want to go back to a gym and start up again... though I'm not sure that I'll actually do "fights" since I'm more interested in the wrestling/jujitsu aspect as opposed to the striking.

But yes, I do enjoy the sport. I don't watch it as much as I could or maybe should, but when I do I like it.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Iforgotmypassword said:


> I've trained with MMA fighters before and actually decided today that I want to go back to a gym and start up again... though I'm not sure that I'll actually do "fights" since I'm more interested in the wrestling/jujitsu aspect as opposed to the striking.
> 
> But yes, I do enjoy the sport. I don't watch it as much as I could or maybe should, but when I do I like it.


Cool man. I know a couple of guys who also trained just for fun and conditioning for a while. If i wasn't aware of the potential for head injuries i'd totally try it out myself... but i just enjoy watching it. I know the training can be grueling.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

We have an MMA community around my parts - I know a couple people in it - and I've seen some matches, but they can be boring to watch when they trade submission holds and spend a lot of time alternating lying around. If I did it, it would probably be more interesting.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Philip said:


> Cool man. I know a couple of guys who also trained just for fun and conditioning for a while. If i wasn't aware of the potential for head injuries i'd totally try it out myself... but i just enjoy watching it. I know the training can be grueling.


Yeah dude it's a lot of fun. Honestly the happiest I ever am is when I'm getting some wrestling in during the week.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wouldn't know, follow nothing of that genre, which means I have 0 interest, I guess.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

No.

I liked this film though,









"The Quest for Fire" (1981),

which pretty much covers the subject, 
except from that the content is more sophisticated.


----------

